# Louie Vito's new snowboard sponsor



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Louie needs a new snowboard cause Omatic is busted and sinkin fast on unpaid debts!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If Omatic goes bust, I think Tiny Dancer will be just fine. He'd have another ride before we even knew Omatic was bust.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

he's buddies with kass. Maybe he'll get on gnu


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LittleBird said:


> Louie needs a new snowboard cause Omatic is busted and sinkin fast on unpaid debts!


First post and that's it ? :thumbsdown: Sounds like sour grapes. Honestly you couldn't be wishing bad stuff on a better company. 

Omatic's booth was JAMMED at SIA, and that sure was not the case for everyone. They expanded BS technology to 3 models and the rest of the product looked unreal. It was very cool to see the line of kids (of all ages) who waited for a few minutes of time with TR...and he had the time for every one of them. The guy deserves his icon status in the sport.

Omatic is a core little company that is run entirely by riders. They are stoked to be building great boards and offering them up at great prices.

It's not like you are slamming a group of corporate types in suits. You are betting against the good guys.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this Mike Casanova?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I'm giong to buy an Omatic to help the guys out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

*Core little company run by dishonest buffoons*



Wiredsport said:


> First post and that's it ? :thumbsdown: Sounds like sour grapes. Honestly you couldn't be wishing bad stuff on a better company.
> 
> Omatic's booth was JAMMED at SIA, and that sure was not the case for everyone. They expanded BS technology to 3 models and the rest of the product looked unreal. It was very cool to see the line of kids (of all ages) who waited for a few minutes of time with TR...and he had the time for every one of them. The guy deserves his icon status in the sport.
> 
> ...


The good guys who f*%k their vendors again and again with unpaid debts??? Doing biz wit these jokers is a whole different enchilada than bro-ing out at SIA. The fact is these gay 'riders' don't have a clue what they're doing and leave a wake of burned bridges and bad debts behind - the downward spiral will end up in lawsuits! Who ya gonna bet on then?


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

you mad doggie?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LittleBird said:


> The good guys who f*%k their vendors again and again with unpaid debts??? Doing biz wit these jokers is a whole different enchilada than bro-ing out at SIA. The fact is these gay 'riders' don't have a clue what they're doing and leave a wake of burned bridges and bad debts behind - the downward spiral will end up in lawsuits! Who ya gonna bet on then?


Until you say who you are or specifically what you are talking about, your posts are reading like angry rants from a competitor that is upset that someone elses core, small brand is taking off.

Louie was signed for another year, his pro model looks mean, and will be offered in both BS or trad cam for 2011. It is clear who he's betting on. Love to see a Louie/O-matic Olympic medal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Mad at myself for getting burned by the kooks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

*Louie's Great - Omatic's A Bust*



Wiredsport said:


> Until you say who you are or specifically what you are talking about, your posts are reading like angry rants from a competitor that is upset that someone elses core, small brand is taking off.
> 
> Louie was signed for another year, his pro model looks mean, and will be offered in both BS or trad cam for 2011. It is clear who he's betting on. Love to see a Louie/O-matic Olympic medal!


No competitor here, and Omatic is hardly taking off - just a bunch of fluff while using others to propel the name and burning every bridge they cross - bad business not paying yer bills. How long can it last?

Louie is great, TH has him with Omatic for whatever reason??? Doesn't change the attitude of the shysters pretending to run the show.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LittleBird said:


> No competitor here


We, you gotta admit, it is kind of odd behavior to join an internet forum just to post about a brand that you have no relation to.

O-matic had a huge year, with a Good Wood award for the BS Eco in its first year of production. That model (and almost every other 2010 board they produced) are sold out everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

*They don't pay their bills - Bad Business*



Wiredsport said:


> We, you gotta admit, it is kind of odd behavior to join an internet forum just to post about a brand that you have no relation to.
> 
> O-matic had a huge year, with a Good Wood award for the BS Eco in its first year of production. That model (and almost every other 2010 board they produced) are sold out everywhere.


No doubt JK can make a snowboard, but when they consistently burn their vendors, there won't be a business left.

If they had such a good year, you'd think they could pay their bills. Can you argue that?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Once again I'll ask is this Mike Casanova?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a buddy that only rides Omatic boards, and i've thought about picking one up myself..the beating he puts them through really shows how good of a board they are. I know nothing about the company and sounds like this guys being a little whiny bitch...plain and simple!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The beauty of the internet you can have anonymity and think you're getting a point across.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The beauty of the internet you can have anonymity and think you're getting a point across.


agreed


fuck omatic snowboards


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleBird said:


> Louie needs a new snowboard cause Omatic is busted and sinkin fast on unpaid debts!


Littlebird is a lot of clueless......Omatic isn't going out of business, fortunately thanks to companies like Omatic there will be one less gay company trying to follow the lead of every other brand in the industry. I know that it can be difficult to understand that people ride Omatic boards because they actually like the way the boards ride and everything the company stands for. I am one of the humans that gets to interact with this crew and I have to say this is a brand that is comprised of snowboarders who actually care about snowboarding. If Omatic went out of business that would be a sad day since our industry is over saturated with non-original bitters chasing the "cool factor". It's not cool to hate on one of the few cool companies like Omatic. Isn't this a technical forum to discuss products? Instead the social networkers of the world have decided to use this helpful forum to spread the rumor of the day. Hey Littlebird, get a clue quit talking shit and stick to snowboarding if that is something you actually do from time to time instead of social network yourself into radness. I would love to know what your deal is and your hidden agenda.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

*Nov-matic*

go to omaticsnowboards.com just saw a clip of Nova on a new Omatic 2010 board. Nova is still down for Omatic, pretty cool! On a product note, he loved the Sweet board from the 2009 collection which explains why he was able to score the new Sweet. It's one of the best flex patterns in the line according to field testing feedback.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Louie is blurred out of all the pics and his name's been erased from the description of his board. What's he riding in the olympics now?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, evidently the IOC has made all of the companies drop the profiles of Olympic riders. Shaun White isn't on Burton right now. I guess they threatened to not allow the athletes to compete or something like that,. Because if I was Burton or any other company, I would have told them to fuck off.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow that is total BS. I cannot believe they had the nerve to ask that and that the companies agreed. I would have just said F off and told them to sue me, then just provide my rider with versions of their board without logos.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha, too funny!! Lago's gone too...replaced by a blank spot


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

finals on now and top sheets r blank and bottoms have full company logos


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, evidently the IOC has made all of the companies drop the profiles of Olympic riders. Shaun White isn't on Burton right now. I guess they threatened to not allow the athletes to compete or something like that,. Because if I was Burton or any other company, I would have told them to fuck off.


They're lucky to even be allowed to keep their base graphics.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone see the NeverSummer board? I think it was the guy from Holland riding it.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> They're lucky to even be allowed to keep their base graphics.


Doesn't look like they have any problem with the skiers having logos on their skis top and bottom....:thumbsdown:


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, evidently the IOC has made all of the companies drop the profiles of Olympic riders. Shaun White isn't on Burton right now. I guess they threatened to not allow the athletes to compete or something like that,. Because if I was Burton or any other company, I would have told them to fuck off.


I came across this on the Burton website:
What the Wednesday - Something is happening in Canada in Now Read This | Burton Snowboards Community

It looks like the IOC warned all the major sponsors to back out of the games. I'm sure we'll get more details soon enough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

wolfbaden6 said:


> It looks like the IOC warned all the major sponsors to back out of the games. I'm sure we'll get more details soon enough.


That really sucks. Wasn't one of the guys from Burton basically advertising when he finished both of his runs? I think that was Peetu Piironen, but I'm not sure if I remember correctly.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kinda funny all the usa team is wearing Burton Clothing...but they cant advertise...i really like those jacket and pants.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I saw the Burton logo on those uniforms. The IOC is stupid. It's snowboarding, but you can't advertise snowboarding brands? Money hungry bastards. <---I guess same could be said about the brands though :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

you have remember that its the olympics and understand the values behind it.

snowboarding has come a LONG way from the days when treje dominated the pipe. the progression involved in extreme sports is typically very rapid. with this comes big marketing ploys and propaganda. now consider the fact that snowboarding is barely a decade old in the olympics. thats fine and dandy... but what are the olympics? for simplifications sake, its a competition of time honored events considered to be the most difficult in the world. when everyone is gathered its not team rider on team rider, its countries competing for national pride. i think with the more sports that enter the olympics the more they lose their prestige. take the 1980 games, when the US beat russian they werent boasting about the fact that their CCM helmets were what helped them win. it was an accomplishment on a national scale, that day everyone was proud to be an american.

i know i sound like im ranting, truth is i have no feelings one way or the other. but remember its the olympics, not the X games. no one seems interested in what sperm suit the lugers are wearing...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, it's all great when said and done, but when they have stations like NBC covering the events? :dunno:

If it truly is about the nation's pride and the purity of the sport, give us a free broadcast without commercials.

But then again, they wouldn't have the money to run the event. And that folks, is what we call life.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

At least they got the logo big enough on the base


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just don't see what a company has on their website has anything to do with the competition in Vancouver. I understand having rules on the marketing/branding at the competition, but a website? Seriously lame, it's none of their business if the rider has a profile there or not. Maybe no mention of the Olympics. Hopefully the companies throw the profiles back up as the competitions end.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

If there's supposed to be no marketing, then Ralph Lauren shouldn't have been allowed to put his polo logo on the clothes for the opening ceremony, and make it larger than the USA logo.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> If it truly is about the nation's pride and the purity of the sport, give us a free broadcast without commercials.


You should check out ctvolympics.ca

They have all kinds of live footage there, including footage with no commercials & no commentators! You hear what the people in the stands hear.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, evidently the IOC has made all of the companies drop the profiles of Olympic riders. Shaun White isn't on Burton right now. I guess they threatened to not allow the athletes to compete or something like that,. Because if I was Burton or any other company, I would have told them to fuck off.


OOHHHHHHhhhhhhhh THAT'S why all the rider's went outta their way to display their boards at the end of every run... if they were any more blatant about advertising their rides, they would've blocked their faces! lol.

I was wondering why they made it a priority to show their boards off ... the commentator lady even said that some of the riders feel like snowboarding is taking on too much of a "corporate" role lately, and they wish it'd return to being just about the riding... then they go out of their way to advertise ... i knew they weren't all hypocrites!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> OOHHHHHHhhhhhhhh THAT'S why all the rider's went outta their way to display their boards at the end of every run... if they were any more blatant about advertising their rides, they would've blocked their faces! lol.
> 
> I was wondering why they made it a priority to show their boards off ... the commentator lady even said that some of the riders feel like snowboarding is taking on too much of a "corporate" role lately, and they wish it'd return to being just about the riding... then they go out of their way to advertise ... i knew they weren't all hypocrites!


a lot of these guys wouldnt be riding like they do if they didnt have those company's supplying them boards and other gear


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Slinky said:


> a lot of these guys wouldnt be riding like they do if they didnt have those company's supplying them boards and other gear


You beat me to it. Why is it that on camera these athletes can thank their coaches and parents for helping them get where they are, but they can't thank the companies that support them just as much? Really stupid...


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea I hate when athletes say the sports needs to be less "corporate". If snowboarding didn't have any corporate things at all no one would of heard of snowboarding and we STILL would be banned from the resorts. If it wasn't corporate we wouldn't have all the competitions or snowboard videos that come out. We're a capitalist economy!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

have any of yall ever heard of nascar?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

even with all the BS, I easily saw just about every brand of boards at the olympics...although I was surprised to see bataleon and yonnex


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

*Wild*

was just looking at omatic website, Thats wild they do take them off the sites like that, says it will be back march 8th. But you can see lou in the pic at the top of the website. Wonder why they do that. Boards look sick though


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Anyone see the NeverSummer board? I think it was the guy from Holland riding it.


The 2011 Evo with the Hot Pink/Yellow base. He was from France. Sweet looking board. Serious glow off the snow!


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

Slinky said:


> a lot of these guys wouldnt be riding like they do if they didnt have those company's supplying them boards and other gear


I have to disagree...snowboarding is not a cheap sport. I'm sure when these guys first got into snowboarding, they (or their parents) paid for their gear out of their own pockets. They got really good, THEN the companies started taking notice and said "Hey, this guy's really good, we should get him to promote our gear", and only then did they start supplying them with said gear. Of course, the riders go on to collaborate into making better boards, etc., hence improving their skills, but I'm willing to bet that someone like Shaun White would still be winning competitions even if he didn't have a big sponsor (just not making as much $$$)

Imagine long track speed skaters taking their skates off & holding them up to the camera after a race, or better yet, bi-athletes and their rifles, lol!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Siren said:


> I have to disagree...snowboarding is not a cheap sport. I'm sure when these guys first got into snowboarding, they (or their parents) paid for their gear out of their own pockets. They got really good, THEN the companies started taking notice and said "Hey, this guy's really good, we should get him to promote our gear", and only then did they start supplying them with said gear. Of course, the riders go on to collaborate into making better boards, etc., hence improving their skills, but I'm willing to bet that someone like Shaun White would still be winning competitions even if he didn't have a big sponsor (just not making as much $$$)
> 
> Imagine long track speed skaters taking their skates off & holding them up to the camera after a race, or better yet, bi-athletes and their rifles, lol!


ok, so if Shaun had no big corporation back backing and a private half pipe with a foam pit, he'd be pulling the same tricks he does now?

I believe he has said it himself that he wouldnt have came up with half the stuff he has in his bag of tricks without all the resources he has.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

Slinky said:


> ok, so if Shaun had no big corporation back backing and a private half pipe with a foam pit, he'd be pulling the same tricks he does now?
> 
> I believe he has said it himself that he wouldnt have came up with half the stuff he has in his bag of tricks without all the resources he has.


I see your point and I stand corrected.

However, I do agree with a PP about the olympics being more about competing for your country & not your sponsor. But the way things are going, corporate logos are probably going to become more prominent in future games.


----------

